# Champster's New Listening Room



## Champster (Mar 30, 2014)

I have finally pulled the trigger and written my first check to the architect to build a loft in our home that will serve as a dedicated 2 channel listening room and eventual HT. The loft will have an entry to the right of the top of the stairs with the speakers being at the end opposite the entry to the loft. The wall with the upper and lower windows will have the upper windows removed from the downstairs living room and the loft will have opening windows installed.

So here are a few pictures of the pre-construction space. The loft will measure 19'2" x 14'6" x 8'.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Very cool Paul. So the loft will be open (living room side) across the entire 19' span and be 14' wide? With the speakers on the far end?

cheers


----------



## Champster (Mar 30, 2014)

ajinfla said:


> Very cool Paul. So the loft will be open (living room side) across the entire 19' span and be 14' wide? With the speakers on the far end?
> 
> cheers


The term loft might be kind of misleading here. The open are you're describing is only the area at the top of the stairs into the rest of the upstairs area. Of the 19' length of the room, it is about 10' of open area.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

I probably misunderstood. So at the speaker end, it will be an enclosed "room", with sidewalls both sides? That is always helpful for spatial reproduction/imaging with 2ch, rather than asymmetry, with one side "open" (as can happen with "lofts").
Look forward to your build pics :T

cheers


----------



## Champster (Mar 30, 2014)

Ah I see your thoughts. Yes the symmetry behind and besides both speakers will be exactly the same. The opening is to the right rear (behind) the listening position.

I spent an hour on the phone today with the architect making sure the flooring is as strong and sound proof as possible, 50A service, lighting, etc... This is fun but I'm afraid I'm forgetting something that I'll regret later.


----------

